# Mini donkey



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

We got our mini donkey. His name is Junior and he is a two year old sweet heart.


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

do you have pictures!??? I have 2 mini donkeys, and my girl annabelle is expecting!
I love my donkeys!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Bob, You know better then to tell us about your Donkey and not posting a picture. :applaud:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OOOhhhhhh Bob is sent to time out for not posting pics ----- :ROFL: :ROFL: :help: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on getting Junior! :wahoo: Better get those pics-the demanding crowd is forming! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Bob, You know better then to tell us about your Donkey and not posting a picture. :applaud:





> OOOhhhhhh Bob is sent to time out for not posting pics ----- :ROFL:


 I agree.....LOL :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

congrats....... on your new donkey...... :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Piccies???????


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats!! pics???? :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

How dare you make such an announcement like that without pics. :wink: 

Donkeys are WONDERFUL. . . I just got my own two! :leap:


----------

